# iptables equivalent in OSX - help needed



## orcaman (Aug 5, 2014)

Newer Erlang versions restrict connections to epmd to local addresses by default. To solve this, I need to run the following command (solves the problem on Linux): `iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING ! -d 127.0.0.0/8 -j MASQUERADE`. However on a Mac OSX iptables does not exist. What is the equivalent way of achieving this on Mac OSX?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2014)

Please ask your questions on an OS-X forum.

Thread closed.


----------

